# Engine is erratic and stalls...



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Craftsman Model 536.881851 The manual is here: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/536881851-CRAFTSMAN-SNOWTHROWER-manual

I got this as a hand-me-down from a neighbor and have used it a few times. The engine operation is erratic. It runs just fine for fifteen minutes, then all of a sudden when it tries to handle a drift or otherwise heavy snow and the engine is under load it begins to stall. If I shake the machine from the handles I can get it to not stall (weird). If it stalls, it starts right back up again. The gas is fresh and I've checked the plug which looks fine (although I have a new plug I'll put in to try). I can't seem to find an air filter and the fuel line looks pretty buried.

Other than a fuel filter or air filter. What else could be causing this? I've included a link to the owners manual, but does anyone know how to get the manual to the engine itself? I'd like to find where the carb is and try to clean that as well as the two filters.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Clogging fuel line that can't keep the bowl full comes to mind first, and I have also seen a similar issue with a loose carb and an air leak - shaking moves the carb and resolves for a bit. If older, I'd check the fuel line first.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's an easy thing to try, I'd try loosening the gas cap and see if anything changes. If the cap isn't venting properly, it will eventually create a vacuum in the tank, and eliminate your fuel supply. 

It doesn't sound like your problem, since you said it re-starts immediately. Normally, you'd have to loosen the cap, to vent the tank, before it would restart, if the tank wasn't venting. 

Blowers typically don't have air filters. If you add some choke, does the problem improve? 

If you can check your valve clearances, that would be a good idea. If it's an OHV engine, then adjusting valve clearances, if required, is straightforward. If the clearances are too small, then as the engine gets hot, a valve can begin staying open, dumping compression, and causing a power loss.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SkierGolferNH said:


> Craftsman Model 536.881851 The manual is here: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/536881851-CRAFTSMAN-SNOWTHROWER-manual
> 
> I got this as a hand-me-down from a neighbor and have used it a few times. The engine operation is erratic. It runs just fine for fifteen minutes, then all of a sudden when it tries to handle a drift or otherwise heavy snow and the engine is under load it begins to stall. If I shake the machine from the handles I can get it to not stall (weird). If it stalls, it starts right back up again. The gas is fresh and I've checked the plug which looks fine (although I have a new plug I'll put in to try). I can't seem to find an air filter and the fuel line looks pretty buried.
> 
> ...


Bob, look at your manual link you posted, on page 22 the bottom right hand picture shows you where your carb is. It is pointed out and labeled there.
You have no air filter to worry about.

Did you check the fuel cap like mentioned? I had a power washer that would stop after 15 mins of power washing and it was the fuel cap not venting.
The cap was manufactured wrong and if you asked they had another cap to give you for free but if you didn't ask they made no attempt to tell anyone.:roll3yes:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

bad venting in fuel cap(it needs venting, rescrew cap to check), dirty carb, sticking bowl in carb which is usually because it needs a carb clean, bad fuel lines, choke not opened fully or blockage.


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you, guys, I would never thought of the fuel cap. I just went out and checked it and cleaned it. It has a white substance on the cap that cleaned right off. I used a pin to make sure the holes were not blocked and they weren't. I could blow through the top and there was good air flow. So, it's probably not that, but if/when it happens again I will try to loosen it to see if it helps. 

I'm going to remove the cover and spray some carb cleaner in there and check the fuel line. I don't think there is a fuel filter in there, or is there? 

I'll let you all know how it goes. Unfortunately, though it's 35 deg and raining right now so I won't be able to test it for a while. But, I'll keep you posted. 

You guys are awesome. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Their is no fuel filter. Their may be a screen in the bottom of the tank, buts that's it. I would probably go thru the carb as a next step. Carb kits for those are pricey. Just a word of warning, that model is known for the engines blowing up. You can repower with a Predator, I've done a couple. But the engine mounting holes have to be re drilled for the Predator. And makine sure the engine is aligned right, so the pulley's are parallel.


----------



## Nhpyro (Jan 16, 2018)

You mention you shake the machine up and down and it works better...Check your carburetor float bowl & fuel tank...could be your bowl is loaded with crud...

Page 58 #975


----------



## SkierGolferNH (Feb 10, 2018)

Yup, carb cleaning is next on the list.


----------

